# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Список продуктов благости

## Vladimir199

Здравствуйте, дополните, пожалуйста, этот список. Только благость. Без примесей.
Банан
Яблоко
Виноград
Черная смородина	
Малина
Облепиха
Шиповник
Дыня
Хурма
Слива
Вишня
Манго
Чернослив
Финик
Пшеница
Рис
Масло сливочное	
Молоко коровье	
Сливки
Мед
Анис
Бадьян
Ванилин
Кардамон зеленый	
Фенхель
Барбарис
Солодка
Шафран
Золотой корень

----------


## Сева

В комментарии к 8 стиху 17 главы Бхагавад Гиты Прабхупада перечисляет саттвичные продукты - молочные продукты, сахар, рис, пшеница, фрукты и овощи.

Как видите все фрукты и овощи в благости.

То что Торсунов рассказывает про примеси страсти и невежества это всего лишь его спекуляция не имеющая никакого подтверждения в Ведах.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это не спекуляция, а реальность. Попробуйте один день питаться бананами, а другой день редькой (овощ ведь, значит в благости) - разница в сознании будет налицо. 
Речь о том, что внутри обширной группы овощей и фруктов  (которые в целом все в благости) также есть своя градация по гунам.
Или, к примеру, в целом все животные относятся к гуне невежества, люди к гуне страсти, а полубоги к гуне благости. Но среди животных есть корова, которая относится к благости. А среди людей есть шудры и брахманы, которые к невежеству и благости соотвественно.

----------

